# cold,windy beach red



## sling2ling

braved the cold and 15mph wind to take some shots from the beach, the reds were out of range...so like any other normal peron I jumped in and waded out to get one.


----------



## MrFish

Nice!


----------



## onemorecast

Impressive!!!


----------



## oysterman

edit


----------



## a

is that a st croix rod?


----------



## sling2ling

a said:


> is that a st croix rod?


its an echo


----------



## 60hertz

Dang man...that water looks nice! The red does too!


----------



## wtbfishin

Way to go, that's a good one!


----------



## steelhead

Damn nice ... what fly did you use?


----------



## sling2ling

steelhead said:


> Damn nice ... what fly did you use?


 he ate a green/white deceiver with a little flash, about the only thing I could throw into the wind


----------



## FreeDiver

Those sandbar fish are so pretty.


----------



## WhyMe

WTG . 
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Snobbler

Nice Fish!!! How do like that Echo? Im looking at getting an ion 10wt.


----------



## sling2ling

Snobbler said:


> Nice Fish!!! How do like that Echo? Im looking at getting an ion 10wt.


its a decent rod, that rod is actually meant for instructional use....but I use it as a throw around rod as well


----------



## FreeDiver

Hopefully the water is cleared up I'm gonna get out tomorrow.... Let hope the chance of rain slims out too!


----------



## sling2ling

FreeDiver said:


> Hopefully the water is cleared up I'm gonna get out tomorrow.... Let hope the chance of rain slims out too!


 its damn near impossible to sightfish in dirty water and heavy surf... good luck


----------



## FreeDiver

It's slicked off now. Just don't know how the viz is., when I was surfing the water wasn't to muddy so I think the tides should clean it up by the.. Just gotta check it in the morning. If not I'll open the ol yeti and start draining the beers out of it


----------



## FreeDiver

,it was clear near the pass. Had one fish chase an all white flashy clouser.... Once he saw the ladder he stopped, let me pick up and place it farther back and away from him and he split..... Happy birthday to me. I'm gonna drink some beers now! That's my report.


----------



## SupremeHair

Way to get after them! I'm inspired and have decided it's time to hit the surf - but with waders.:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish

SupremeHair said:


> Way to get after them! I'm inspired and have decided it's time to hit the surf - but with waders.:thumbup:


Same here. Went yesterday and the day before. All I would've done is fill them up. Little rough, but it'll get warmer and the water won't stay rough forever.


----------



## FreeDiver

yeah it aint clear right now..... break out the set rods and get a buzz


----------



## sling2ling

FreeDiver said:


> yeah it aint clear right now..... break out the set rods and get a buzz


yea...id rather just stay home.


----------



## MrFish

I might do some walking tomorrow. I know I'm trying to force it, but I guess there are worse things to be doing.


----------



## FreeDiver

Can't catch the, sitting in the couch. If you want a live cam. Go to Pensacolasurf.com If I'm walking the beach I wait for a north wind and slick calm.


----------



## Chris V

I'm glad to see my old stick still catching fish! Its a good setup for sure. Nice fish


----------



## FreeDiver

Wasn't on fly but we found a wad of around 50+ reds and chased them for about 5 miles pulling a few fish out of the group one at a time.









That's my in laws first red. He was pretty stoked!!


----------



## sling2ling

FreeDiver said:


> Wasn't on fly but we found a wad of around 50+ reds and chased them for about 5 miles pulling a few fish out of the group one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my in laws first red. He was pretty stoked!!


 sounds like a good time, took a walk this morning, but the water is a little muddy down here, they were probably there, just couldn't see them.


----------



## FreeDiver

Yeah this was 4days ago. I walked on the pier yesterday and saw 2slot singles. They don't like pomp jigs with out flavor, and the only thing I could get these Bulls to eat was a jig with a live shrimp tipped. Won't be long and those flashy fish will be migrating through.


----------



## sling2ling

FreeDiver said:


> Yeah this was 4days ago. I walked on the pier yesterday and saw 2slot singles. They don't like pomp jigs with out flavor, and the only thing I could get these Bulls to eat was a jig with a live shrimp tipped. Won't be long and those flashy fish will be migrating through.


yeah unfortunately the flashy tourists will be migrating through as well, and the schools of them are THICK around here, ill be spending a lot of time down towards yalls end where its not as bad


----------



## sharkpunch

Walked Okaloosa Island yesterday. Walked a good mile or so with no fish. Made the best of it with some casting practice and trash clean up.


----------

